# Here we go again.......:(



## left52side (Feb 10, 2010)

Ok I went and did it again.
I came home for christmas last year to visit.
Met A girl who knew nothing about travelling or trains,and fell in love again.
Here it is more than A year later and im sitting here alone,and cant get her off my mind.
Has anyone ever been in this situation before.


----------



## Wolfeyes (Feb 10, 2010)

Sorta. Madly in love with a girl who, due to her health issues, can't travel much, and even then, only on hounds, planes and trusted car rides(no hitching).


----------



## plagueship (Apr 20, 2011)

yes, get drunk and write a song about it


----------



## L.C. (Apr 21, 2011)

Ya, your not the only one. I was with a nurse for a few months and she still's on my mind. I think that the last girl I'm with always is on my mind, untill I get a new one. It all fades away with time.


----------



## drunken marauder (Jul 20, 2011)

Hmm well fortunitly today the bottle didnt let me down... I'm not stuck anymore well at least not on her.. My true love is awsome.. We know that anymore than a month together and we'll kill each other.. But yea I got stuck for a year even bought a condo, started a bussiness but Gawd... After a year of playin junkie step dad its time to go......


----------



## OfCourseLeanne (Jul 5, 2012)

if you really miss her, call her, or message her on facebook. or go visit her and tell her how you feel.


----------

